# Seat post clamp decision KCNC or Token



## LtSpeed03 (Jul 13, 2006)

Help me make a decision. My current clamp broke so I'm looking to replace it for a more lightweight and durable version. The KCNC seems a bit tougher compared to the Token which seems to be the lightest one out there but is it reliable? I remove them a few times a year to replace the seat-tube to convert my bike to a more TT position so I'm not sure the Token one will stand the abuse, but it sure is tempting with the weight at 9.6 grams compared to 13 which is really nothing... but still... 

What do you guys think?
KCNC








or 
Token


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*pass the tissue, please!*

I think that if you blew your nose hard enough, you'd lose at least 3.4 grams of weight! I also think that since the KCNC clamp has the pivoting nut, it is inherently a better design.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Pick the one you think looks best.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I've used both and prefer the Woodman Deathgrip Ti. I would ignore piano, piano. I guess he or she forgot this was a section that people post because they are concerned about weight and should not be posting here if they don't have an interest in actually being helpful.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*my bad*



Juanmoretime said:


> I've used both and prefer the Woodman Deathgrip Ti. I would ignore piano, piano. I guess he or she forgot this was a section that people post because they are concerned about weight and should not be posting here if they don't have an interest in actually being helpful.


I am truly sorry for deeply offending you. I was not aware that humour had been banned here.


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

Be gentle with that Token clamp. It looks very similar in design to a M2 Racer Clamp I had that came with a Ti bolt as well as a Steal one. The first time I installed it I did not have a torque wrench bit to fit the 3mm bolt head and the bolt heads broke sending it clear across the room never to be found again. The steal head has held up for 3 plus years but I am very careful when tightening it. Go for it, the lightweight one looks slick and they are not much money. Make sure you have a back up in the tool kit for times of emergency just in case....


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

piano said:


> I am truly sorry for deeply offending you. I was not aware that humour had been banned here.


I apologize too. Too many times wankers come here to complain about the posters here and I guess I was just a little sensitive earlier. :blush2:


----------



## LtSpeed03 (Jul 13, 2006)

I don't have a torque wrench and the same thing happened to me with the one that came on my Litespeed since it had somehow overstreched since both ends were touching and it eventually sent the bolt head flying across the room and gave me a really sore hand for a few hours when it snapped. 
The thing is that I like the idea of the pivot bolt too due to my past experience but my case could have been isolated, perhaps a defective clamp, a bit too big??? so when I tightened it the bolt head was at a bit of an angle, and it eventually snapped, who knows...
I guess either way I might have to invest in a torque wrench since I'm noticing most of them show torque specs. 
And thanks for the humor and the advice. I'm looking into the Woodman too btw.


----------



## unit (Jun 11, 2008)

LtSpeed03 said:


> I don't have a torque wrench and the same thing happened to me with the one that came on my Litespeed since it had somehow overstreched since both ends were touching and it eventually sent the bolt head flying across the room and gave me a really sore hand for a few hours when it snapped.
> The thing is that I like the idea of the pivot bolt too due to my past experience but my case could have been isolated, perhaps a defective clamp, a bit too big??? so when I tightened it the bolt head was at a bit of an angle, and it eventually snapped, who knows...
> I guess either way I might have to invest in a torque wrench since I'm noticing most of them show torque specs.
> And thanks for the humor and the advice. I'm looking into the Woodman too btw.


Yeah!

I have broken 4 clamps that came from Litespeed. 

FWIW I finally got tired of calling LS for replacements and got the KCNC. It is a nice clamp, but the photos seemed to do a poor job of showing how small that thing is (that is not a bad thing, it was just a LOT smaller than that LS clamp).

I put it on tightened it up (seemed like it was a little too big for the frame, but it closed down and has been holding just fine).


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

KCNC. These are durable and strong.


----------



## towerscum (Mar 3, 2006)

*my Hope*

I just bought a Hope seatpost clamp. It doesn't have that swivel brass thingy like the KCNC. Am I headed for flying parts and a load of grief?


towerscum


----------



## tempeteOntheRoad (Dec 21, 2001)

+1 for Woodman Deathgrip Ti. Light, inexpensive (see Ebay), and, yes! did I say light?


----------



## LtSpeed03 (Jul 13, 2006)

So I went with my gut feeling and bought the KNCN, just because of the barrel nut. The thing it's tiny like Unit says. A very nice clamp. If it breaks I'll try the Woodman, I liked that one a lot too. I tried ebay and others but I couldn't get anything inside the US.
Towerscum, nice CX bike!


----------



## ArkRider (Jul 27, 2007)

LtSpeed03 said:


> So I went with my gut feeling and bought the KNCN, just because of the barrel nut. The thing it's tiny like Unit says. A very nice clamp. If it breaks I'll try the Woodman, I liked that one a lot too. I tried ebay and others but I couldn't get anything inside the US.
> Towerscum, nice CX bike!


Where did you find the clamp?


----------



## LtSpeed03 (Jul 13, 2006)

I got it at https://fairwheelbikes.com/kcnc-sc9-road-seatpost-collar-p-1227.html
Here's a pic, although I'm not the best indoor photographer:


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

ArkRider said:


> Where did you find the clamp?


I also carry these. I have a black and red on hand that I am closing out.


----------

